# The benefits of a well placed shot



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

This shot taken today was made with a 3/8" steel ball from 10yds with my pocket predator slingshots "operator" the animal was taken with a very clean shot to the he'd right behind the eye resulting in an instant death not a twitch or quiver. it is very important to be confident in the slingshot you are shooting while hunting yes it is rewarding to be able to take game with different slingshots and I am accurate with all of mine but I choose manly to use only one slingshot primarily for hunting this allows you to remain consistent with accuracy it a hunting environment. Accuracy leads to less game lost,less game injured, and less suffering for the animal 
As well as makes it easier on yourself not having to chase after everything. 
Well I hope my little rant might be somewhat interesting or useful 
Shoot straight an have fun
-Jake


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Fully agree 100%...And great shot!
What's your bandset and drawlength?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntersling_131 (Mar 12, 2017)

Band set: single tbg tapers from 25mm to 20mm cut at 6.5 inches in length with a 31 inch draw


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Huntersling_131 said:


> Band set: single tbg tapers from 25mm to 20mm cut at 6.5 inches in length with a 31 inch draw


I used to use a similar cut for 3/8" steel (9.5)...27mm to 22mm @ 5.5" length for 28" draw...Worked great for any small game..

I recently worked my draw length out to 38" with 20mm straight cut singles...Lighter pull, more control, and more speed over distance. Took awhile to get the consistency that I had with the short cut bands, but I am getting there. I just like how flat the ammo flies.

I think I will keep hunting with the short sets until I am up to 80% success with the long ones...But I am almost there now

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

